# offer - 70k - perm - canberra - is it good??



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi 

I got a call for interview, they said they would offer 70000 AUD per annum, permanent role in Canberra. I don't have any other information like superannuation, medicare etc etc....yet to be discussed

I have 6 yrs exp in SAP and certified SAP consultant.

Is it good package to accept ??

when I checked peoplebank.com.au and hays.com.au for my exp in canberra they listed around 90k+. 
So, based on this can I negotiate with these ppl or accept the offer, since it is my first job in AU??

your exp or advice is appreciated!!!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

rangola1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a call for interview, they said they would offer 70000 AUD per annum, permanent role in Canberra. I don't have any other information like superannuation, medicare etc etc....yet to be discussed
> 
> ...


There is no reason why you have to accept the first job offered. If you think you can get a better job, with higher salary then go for it. I really don't know how good the job market is in canberra.


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

An alternative is to take it for now and keep looking. Companies that shortchange its employees do not take themselves seriously. Hence they cannot expect to be taken seriously.

I've heard and read a lot of opinions on "OZ experience" and am now inclined to believe that these employers are, as stated above, half-jokers.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You need to find out if it's 70k + super or 70k inclusive of super, if inclusive it's low and you should get at least 70k+super for the skillset.

How much more I can't really say. By law super if not mentioned elsewhere is always 9% of your base salary, if they say 70k including super then the 70k = total of base salary and 9% super.

Medicare is not provided by employer so no extra payment for that, it is a government benefit and as a PR you can get a Medicare card the day you arrive.

You should ask if they have any other benefits like salary packaging for a car. 



rangola1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a call for interview, they said they would offer 70000 AUD per annum, permanent role in Canberra. I don't have any other information like superannuation, medicare etc etc....yet to be discussed
> 
> ...


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for ur advice. I'll have these information in mind for the next discussion.

By the way wat do u mean by salary packaging for a car?


Could u also let me know how the salary split in Aus...like basic, super, bonus etc etc??


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Salary packaging let's you package things like a car into your salary as a deduction pre-tax (i.e. car lease). Therefore less taxable income but still you pay a lease of a car 

Super is 9% by law, some employers have programs that give more (i.e. matching if you pay more OR government has higher than 9%)

Basic is usually the rest of the salary.





rangola1 said:


> Thanks for ur advice. I'll have these information in mind for the next discussion.
> 
> By the way wat do u mean by salary packaging for a car?
> 
> ...


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

I would hold out for more. I have about 7 years IT support experience and for a infrastracture and desktop specialist role I am getting 68K plus super with salary review every year. For a SAP position i would think you would need a bit more to be honest.


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

I settled for a little less than industry average when I took my current job, as I was new to the area and my employers were a little wary. Understandable, so in my agreement we arranged for a salary review in 3 months with certain goals and an increase in mind. Should put me where I would be if I were local. Also worth checking if they'd be willing to do the salary + super. I think most employers expect some sort of negotiation...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

What are they wary about? It's monthly salary. If this person can't fit into their "corporate culture" what difference does it make if he/she makes A$6,000 or A$3,000 per month?


----------



## DannyCoyles (Feb 22, 2010)

riversandlakes said:


> What are they wary about? It's monthly salary. If this person can't fit into their "corporate culture" what difference does it make if he/she makes A$6,000 or A$3,000 per month?


_I also found it hard getting my first job at a decent salary. I started at $55k when my coworkers were getting at least $10k more. Then when I had a years local experience I was able to start my next job for $68k. Some employers feel it is a risk taking on someone from overseas and will exploit the fact and offer less money!_


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Congrats Rangola.. please share how did you managed to get job offer even before landing in Oz. I have heard that employers in Oz prefer people who are already in Oz. 

Please share the process, I am quite curious. 

Good luck


----------



## santosaed (Dec 31, 2008)

*Try this tools*

Hi Rangola.

You may want to try this link, it can give you a clear figure on your net income.
pay calculator
For expenses, take a look on the permanent link, it give a lot of information.

About SAP....
I also working in SAP area (HR); how about you?? I also got some offered from the recruitment agent to submit my resume there. However none of them go through to the salary offering phase...  sigh....
For HR, most of the employer expects us to have an Australian Processing background (which I currently don't have it). I am not so sure for other module, but I guess if you come from non country specific module, logically it should be easier.

I submitted my application in response to their ad in seek.com.au; and also clearly stated in my cover letter that I am holding a PR visa for AU, and would like to reside at my own cost..... Well, sometimes this approach also not working, as they're more interest to entertain local candidate....
I will go to AU next month for my 1st entry, just a short visit - 9 days, hopefully it can make a difference... ray:



rangola1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I got a call for interview, they said they would offer 70000 AUD per annum, permanent role in Canberra. I don't have any other information like superannuation, medicare etc etc....yet to be discussed
> 
> ...


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi santhosh,

Happy to hear that u r also frm SAP. I'm SAP PI/XI consultant with certification.
I also not yet moved to australia, but my date is confirmed. So, I mentioned the availability date in Australia in cover letter, few ppl r replying for my mail and 1 or 2 called me over the phone but as u said basically they need our presence in AU. The ppl who called me said that they will communicate my availability date to Company and arrange first round telephone interview but I hope to get offer I need to be there.......


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Congrats Rangola.. please share how did you managed to get job offer even before landing in Oz. I have heard that employers in Oz prefer people who are already in Oz.
> 
> Please share the process, I am quite curious.
> 
> Good luck


Mr India,

I got a job via online applications. [www.seek.com.au]. Since the job I have applied is similar what im doing here - the employer call me within 12 hours after my application. 2 phone interview + 1 face2face interview near to my place and final interview at Oz (under their expenses - flight,accom,food)

Goin to lodge my 457 next week. Wish me luck


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mahisasuran said:


> Mr India,
> 
> I got a job via online applications. [www.seek.com.au]. Since the job I have applied is similar what im doing here - the employer call me within 12 hours after my application. 2 phone interview + 1 face2face interview near to my place and final interview at Oz (under their expenses - flight,accom,food)
> 
> Goin to lodge my 457 next week. Wish me luck


Wow...! that's great... normally we keep reading on forum that employers do not consider you serious unless you are available there in Oz. 

Congratulations Man :clap2::clap2: ..! I would be interested in knowing your area of expertise and the approach you took during interview (available to moove, readily willing to relocate etc.) if you wish to share..

Many thanks


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

mr.india said:


> Wow...! that's great... normally we keep reading on forum that employers do not consider you serious unless you are available there in Oz.
> 
> Congratulations Man :clap2::clap2: ..! I would be interested in knowing your area of expertise and the approach you took during interview (available to moove, readily willing to relocate etc.) if you wish to share..
> 
> Many thanks


Am from electronics manufacturing background - with 11 years experience from process, product, test and project engineering. 

The approach i took for interview (for 3rd and 4th interview) was simple - explain all my experience, accomplishment/achievement in a summarized presentation - thru my laptop. This to prove our ability without reading wht written in resume.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mahisasuran said:


> Am from electronics manufacturing background - with 11 years experience from process, product, test and project engineering.
> 
> The approach i took for interview (for 3rd and 4th interview) was simple - explain all my experience, accomplishment/achievement in a summarized presentation - thru my laptop. This to prove our ability without reading wht written in resume.


Many thanks Mahisasuran, for sharing your experience of Australian interview.


----------

